# What in your bags ?



## surapon (Apr 5, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Yes, As the Hobbiest/ The PRO or what ever some one call us, YES, We must have some thing in our bag / Bags to support our love Job/ Hobby.
Please tell us , What in your Bags----THANKS.
Surapon.

For The Papparazzo's Camera Bags :

Inside a Paparazzo's camera bag

On the Red Carpet Bags:

Frazer Harrison- On the Red Carpet: The Photographers Bag Part 1

Sports Photographer's Bags:

Harry How - Sports Photographer - Part 1

Harry How - Sports Photographer - Part 2

Fashion Photographer's Bag:

Katy Winn - Fashion Week Photographer's Camera Bag, Pt.1

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------

